# Open Day The ark Pet Center plymouth



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

This is not really a show but a open day at the ark pet center in plymouth 
it is on november 1st and anyone is invited to bring there pets along to show other pet owners 

ill post more deatials down as i get them


----------



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

Will be going to this,
Just to let people know it's the Ark in Colin Campbell car park not the Ark in Plymstock or Transit Way


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

hope to see you down there kinger88 i hope to take down my carpet python if she behaves herself


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

im going to this too and im bringing my snow corn anf normal het amel corn  cant wait looking forwad to seeing the albino burm, even tho i already saw him today 
gorgeous snake


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

usually pop in there once a week for a few livefoods and a natter  Won't be in on the open day though ~ getting things ready for a new arrival


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

Never been in there. Will have to pop down. What is their reptile selection like??


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

I might call in won't be bringing any of my snakes though.


----------



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

Reptile sections good, usually have a nice selection
Plus can get you what you want if you ask them
And all the staff are friendly too which helps!


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

not long now, cant wait till i see burm again and monkey if they still having it in


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Does anyone know what times there open on Saturday?

My OH is unfortunatly working, so I may come along on my own.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> Does anyone know what times there open on Saturday?


usually it's 9am ~ the sign outside saying half eight is wrong :lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Yeah so I wont turn up that late :lol2:
Do they have a website?

I'm coming on my own with money, which may not be the best idea :lol2:


----------



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

The animals are gonna be there between 11 and 3 so if you go at 9 it will just be a normal day in the Ark


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well I went to The Ark today, and what a waste of time it was. It's ok for lizards I suppose, but all they had snake wise was some 08 corns and royals...can anyone say boring??

Ended up in 2b2 again. Picked up a nice 08 CA Boa.


----------



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

What time did you go in?
When i went they had 2 burms, Paul's texas rat snake was in there and there was others too (i'm not a snake person so i cant say what)


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Darren25 said:


> Well I went to The Ark today, and what a waste of time it was. It's ok for lizards I suppose, but all they had snake wise was some 08 corns and royals...can anyone say boring??
> 
> Ended up in 2b2 again. Picked up a nice 08 CA Boa.


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ:zzz:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I went and came away with a wallet a hell of allot lighter :whistling2:


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

kinger88 said:


> What time did you go in?
> When i went they had 2 burms, Paul's texas rat snake was in there and there was others too (i'm not a snake person so i cant say what)


Was after 1pm, can't remember precisely. One of the girls on the till had an Albino Burm around her neck. Didn't hang around long, 10mins maybe.


----------



## rossocorvino (Apr 24, 2009)

They open till 6 on a sat. I'd say i'm a regular, but that would be understating it a little. A permenant fixture is closer to the truth. Do go down guys if you haven't already, and if you can't see what you want then ask, the staff are more than happy to chase things for you. 

Also, if you're going down then have a look at the new photographs up on the wall. My partner is a professional photographer and has set up a business photographing exotic pets.  If anyone in the plymouth area is interested then please let me know. It would be great to see everyones pets (Jonathan Carre Photography if you'd like a peek)


EDIT: (PS.Sorry, I should pay more attention to the date of the posts! There will be another open day soon tho )


----------

